# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Василий Прозоров (ex-ТОЛ, ПНД) в Одессе 22 марта!

## Lazybone

Встречайте в Одессе - легенда украинской альтернативы, экс-фронтмен групп "ТОЛ" и "ПНД" Василий Прозоров с сольной акустической программой "Дім". 22 марта в Blues B.R.Others Club!

Концептуальный творческий вечер с лучшими песнями команд и абсолютно новыми сочинениями музыканта. Душевная лирика, живое общение и атмосфера "домашнего" концерта.

Не пропустите первое выступление Прозорова в нашем городе с 2012 года!



НАЧАЛО в 17:00

Клуб "Blues B.R.Others" (бывший "Дикий Z"), ул. Преображенская, д. 66, угол Успенской 

Стоимость билетов:
* в предпродаже - 50 грн;
* в день концерта - 70 грн;
* с флаером - 60 грн.

Детальная информация: https://vk.com/prozorovodessa

----------

